# New member in Calgary



## Ironborn (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello. New member living in Calgary. New to machining stuff, garage level at best. Pipefitter by trade  now semi retired. Get called in for specialty jobs mostly to oversee and bring younger j-men up to speed on how and why things need to be done a certain way. Interested in Stuart Turner steam engines. 
Machines available
  South bend 9a lathe
  South bend 7" shaper
  Alba 10" shaper
  4x6 bandsaw     (doesn't everybody have one)
  small power hacksaw
  new busy bee cx601 mill   still to be set-up need dro and to make a stand
  Burke #4 horizontal mill in need of some tlc, not set-up yet


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome. if you find you need any advise on that cx601 during setup, I just finished setting up mine so ask away. (You will likely need to pull it all apart and assemble it yourself to get the most out of it.) I have some spare plastic gears from my belt drive conversion if you find you need them


----------



## Ironborn (Mar 29, 2016)

Bofobo said:


> Hello and welcome. if you find you need any advise on that cx601 during setup, I just finished setting up mine so ask away. (You will likely need to pull it all apart and assemble it yourself to get the most out of it.) I have some spare plastic gears from my belt drive conversion if you find you need them


Thanks I appreciate the offer. It might be a while as I am still setting up shop


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Janger (Mar 30, 2016)

Super! Welcome!


----------



## Ironborn (Mar 30, 2016)

Janger said:


> Super! Welcome!


Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 3, 2016)

I added a DRO to my CX601 if you want to ask questions or come look at the install for ideas once you get to that task.


----------

